# customer from hell



## NewLondon88 (Jul 4, 2011)

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/12273935/a-penturners-nightmare


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 4, 2011)

I retum nize that customer, a real PITA


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 4, 2011)

I think we've all met her...


----------



## el_d (Jul 4, 2011)

LOL a Lifetime=2 years

 ROTFLMAO

Excellent "Heres 5 buck go to Staples"


----------



## 76winger (Jul 4, 2011)

Granted I haven't faced those questions too much so far. But I'm not selling face to face either, so I've got time to formulate better answers in writing when answering an online inquiry.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 4, 2011)

This was funny - unfortunately a bit too close to TRUE when you get right down to it.

_*Mrs.*_


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 4, 2011)

I am sorry, I only sell to a select group of customers. Let me check with my marketing manager to see if you are eligible and I will get back to you some time next week.

Yeah that seems about right. There are times when you are selling that you will find people that have no intention of buying. They seem to get a thrill out of yanking your chain. These are the people that take you away from your real customers and when you recognize these people it is best to cut them short.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 4, 2011)

Chickaboom, chickaboom........


----------



## LarryDNJR (Jul 4, 2011)

lol, great little movie


----------



## Rick P (Jul 4, 2011)

Very instructional, really shows what NOT to do when confronted with a client like this.......and we have all seen her fat ass wondering the show in a floral Mu mu!

1) Its a hand crafted writing instrument! A hand crafted cup cake can run ya $20+
2) I need to be paid for my time and artisans make more than minimum wage. Between the blank and the pen I have at least 3 hours in each pen.
3) The "nice" factory pens at staples are $60+.
4) The plastics we use are hand poured with and eye for aesthetics, did the factory hand pour each pen and reject half of them because they were sub par?
5) I cant speak for the cartoon characters turnings but I have little doubt mine will be around in 20 years.
6) Each pen is a one of a kind, anything rare has value.
7) The "kits" (I never call them a kit with a client!) are often expensive and contain precious metals.
8) I tailor each pen to the person it's for whenever possible.
9) My pens are a status symbol.......like owning a expensive car instead of a Geo Metro!
10) if you dont like my prices stand aside there are three folks behind you that want the one your looking at.

The video was funny and appreciated but it was funny because the turner didn't value himself or his work. I have a big sign over my desk "I reserve the right to refuse service to anyone and YOU have been pushing your luck ever since you stepped through the door."

Sorry but 9 times out of 10 your confidance level is what sells the product. Thanks for sharring New London88.


----------



## Alejanders (Jul 5, 2011)

Never deal with people, who talk about quantity before they know price.


----------



## Don Gaiser (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome!!  LOL
A pen case with examples would eliminate a lot of that I think.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 5, 2011)

well.. it's not really meant to be instructional.
And it isn't easy to make a cartoon character look
uncomfortable and sound unsure of himself


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jul 5, 2011)

Great video!!  Good for a chuckle or three this morning!!


----------



## MarkD (Jul 5, 2011)

Great Video!


----------



## wolftat (Jul 5, 2011)

So he couldn't close the deal, sucks to be him. He should have made her a nice free pen, something like poison ivy.


----------



## sbell111 (Jul 5, 2011)

I actually liked her. 

I also think that he screwed up in three or four major ways that led to his failure.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Yup*

He didn't seem to be ready to answer the tough questions and most of the turners I've seen at craft shows etc aren't either.  But, personally I would never attempt to sell a handmade pen to a novice buyer when they couldn't see an example.


----------



## pensbydesign (Jul 5, 2011)

defiantly heard some those questions at shows before.

never thought about giving them money to go away, then again it never work with my kid he kept coming back for more.


----------



## renowb (Jul 5, 2011)

Very entertaining!


----------



## sbell111 (Jul 5, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> He didn't seem to be ready to answer the tough questions and most of the turners I've seen at craft shows etc aren't either.  But, personally I would never attempt to sell a handmade pen to a novice buyer when they couldn't see an example.


Exactly.  The first thing that he should have done after being asked if he made pens was to tell her that he'd bring some in the next day and they could talk about it.


----------



## Curly (Jul 5, 2011)

Nyuk nyuk nyuk! :wink:


----------



## DurocShark (Jul 5, 2011)

Lots more craziness for the masochistic among you...

http://clientsfromhell.net/


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 5, 2011)

I hope nobody though this was a 'How to Sell' tutorial.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Jul 5, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> I hope nobody though this was a 'How to Sell' tutorial.



Sorry Charlie, but I think the people here did not think it was a joke.

The fun sense of humor this place used to have has gone the wayside.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 5, 2011)

*a*



NewLondon88 said:


> I hope nobody though this was a 'How to Sell' tutorial.


 You mean it wasn't?


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 5, 2011)

Funny cartoon.  The lady had some real down to earth questions and based on some replies above, she has more of a grasp on reality than many of us! 

Regardless of how we fancy our work, at the end of the day a pen is just a pen no matter how many times we call it a fine writing instrument!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 5, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> I hope nobody though this was a 'How to Sell' tutorial.



I guess I'll throw out my notes ... :biggrin:


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nicely done! Too funny and a bit of reality. I think you nailed my boss at work, do you know her or something?


----------



## sbell111 (Jul 6, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> I hope nobody though this was a 'How to Sell' tutorial.



I thought it was a 'how not to sell' tutorial.


----------



## sbell111 (Jul 6, 2011)

JerrySambrook said:


> NewLondon88 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope nobody though this was a 'How to Sell' tutorial.
> ...


Humor is hard to pull off.  Blaming the audience because they didn't laugh is not the workings of a successful comedian.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 6, 2011)

JerrySambrook said:


> NewLondon88 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope nobody though this was a 'How to Sell' tutorial.
> ...


 
That's right!  Pen making is SERIOUS BIG BUSINESS and this is a place of business now..... all business, all the time!  Humor has it's place and THIS is not that place, there is money to be made and time is money so we can't waste our time having a good time, let's go...go...go!


----------



## DurocShark (Jul 6, 2011)

Ummmm, yeahhhh, I need you to come in on Saaaturdayyyy...


----------



## w5brw (Jul 6, 2011)

I think that lady works down the hall from my office.  Spent 1/2 hour looking at my pen case then asked how much for one she picked out.  I told her, and she almost freaked out ($30 for a modified slim TN).  Tried to turn me in for selling stuff at work.  I guess she wanted it for free or at least 2/3 off.  Didn't work...  My boss found out I had the pens and he bought 2 (sold them to him at a discount with a free refil!)....

Funny part is that she sells avon, mary Kay, and other misc. stuff to everyone.  Most people avoid her cube so not to hear the current sales pitch.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 6, 2011)

fwiw my wife and I got a huge chuckle from it!  :biggrin:

Thanks for posting!


----------



## skiprat (Jul 6, 2011)

Texatdurango;1248248 
That's right! Pen making is SERIOUS BIG BUSINESS and this is a place of business now..... all business said:
			
		

> LMAO!!! :biggrin: The beer I was drinking cleared my synuses (sp?) But you'll be happy to note that I missed my keyboard!!!:biggrin:


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 6, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> JerrySambrook said:
> 
> 
> > NewLondon88 said:
> ...


 
SNARK!
Too funny George. Always appreciate your humor and insight.
Cheers.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 6, 2011)

skiprat said:


> Texatdurango;1248248
> That's right! Pen making is SERIOUS BIG BUSINESS and this is a place of business now..... all business said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick P (Jul 6, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> well.. it's not really meant to be instructional.
> And it isn't easy to make a cartoon character look
> uncomfortable and sound unsure of himself


 
Well you did a great job! Thanks again.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 6, 2011)

Is "Penturner" a member of this forum?  He's got a cool accent, I thought it might be Skippy!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't think Skippy uses polly mer resin matrix or mica.
Do they have Staples stores in the UK?

I think penturner should take on telemarketers next


----------



## JerrySambrook (Jul 6, 2011)

Charlie,
     You really ought to post the customer service one next.

That one WOULD show how humourless some people on this place are now.


----------

